# Top 50 Baits of All time



## SMDave (Mar 6, 2008)

According to Field And Stream. It was interesting to see what I agreed/disagreed with. https://www.fieldandstream.com/article_gallery.jsp?ID=1000014212&page=1&galleryID=


----------



## slim357 (Mar 6, 2008)

Did they put time into that list or just throw together some of the stuff? In sny case they need to bumb rat-l-traps up to at least the top 5, those dardevle spoons should be removed. But hey thats just my opinioin


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Did they put time into that list or just throw together some of the stuff? In sny case they need to bumb rat-l-traps up to at least the top 5, those dardevle spoons should be removed. But hey thats just my opinioin



I agree...Food source lures got to get off the list!

But for the most part, allot of those lures were/are the stuff.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't read the magazine, but that reminds me that my wife got me a nice F & S ballcap last year.....................I just have to remember where I put it :shock:


----------

